
Hardware Intrinsics in .NET Core - aoetalks
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/hardware-intrinsics-in-net-core/
======
non-entity
.NET is getting some really cool surprisingly low level features. What sort of
companies and domains are doing stuff that requires .NET code like this?

~~~
aoetalks
I work on systems that deal with PBs of data every day, so we'd stand to
benefit significantly from .NET Core improvements for numerous reasons. At
that level of scale, reducing memory copying would be the biggest win for us.

For the vectorization space specifically, .NET Core string operations like
Equals and IndexOf are (now) vectorized, looks like Bing took advantage of
that: [https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/bing-com-runs-on-
net-c...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/bing-com-runs-on-net-
core-2-1/)

Never was big into ML, but I know people that do a lot of it in Python or R.
If those mathematical libraries could be ported to .NET, I wonder how big the
improvements would be.

